# what is a good kind of oil for frying pancakes in?



## michelle1k (Jul 7, 2002)

Currently, I am using grapeseed (and have even tried olive(!) in the past), but it has a medium smoke-point, so our kitchen gets awfully smoky. Anyone have any suggestions?

Warmly,
Michelle in NY - mama to ds (5) and dd (16 months)


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I actually use butter, otherwise I'd use canola.


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

Wow, I've never used oil to cook pancakes. Then again, I've always had non-stick pans, so I guess sticking might be an issue if you used other pans/griddles.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I think butter gives them the best flavor!

But I also use canola too. I have one of those sprayers that you put oil into. It works really well!


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

I just got some coconut oil and am going to try that for pancakes- I used that to fry with today and it worked well.


----------



## milk4two (Mar 20, 2003)

coconut oil is yummy


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Coconut oil is great but it has a definite flavor that you may or may not like. Safflower is a good choice because it has a high smoke point.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Butter user here. I have an antique griddle I use, its so well seasoned that I dont have to use butter very often.


----------



## NEE (Jun 1, 2002)

Can anyone share a good, reasonably healthy pancake recipe?
I've tried one from the Laurel's Kitchen cookbook (too runny, not very tasty) and one from a Moosewood cookbook (can't remember which one).

My batter always seems to turn out too runny, even though I follow the recipe, and I haven't found one really tastes very good.

A recipe with dairy is fine, and at least some whole wheat flour would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

When we make pancakes, I add a couple Tbsp's olive oil to the batter, and use a spray oil (usually an olive oil spray) in the pan for cooking. Works great!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

This is our favorite:

Sunny-Oat Pancakes

3 cups rolled oats
1/2 cup hulled sunflower seeds
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
2 eggs
2 cups milk
1/2 cup water
2 tablespoons safflower oil
1 tablespoon molasses or honey
1 teaspoon cinnamon or pumpkin pie spice

Grind oats and sunflower seeds in food processor or blender until powder. Mix in baking powder and cinnamon. In large mixing bowl, beat eggs, milk, water, oil, and molasses. Add oat mixture to egg mixture and mix. Let batter sit 5 minutes while griddle heats. If batter becomes too thick as it sits, add a little more water or milk.

Bake on a lightly oiled griddle or skillet over medium heat. Use approximately 1/4 cup batter for each pancake. Cook for 5 minutes. Turn when top is bubbly and edges are starting to dry. Cook for 3 to 5 more minutes. Remove from pan. Keep in warm oven until ready to serve.

Serves 4


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Cathe, I love you always have a recipe up your sleeve! Those sound delicious.


----------



## bellamama (Aug 8, 2002)

GHEE or also called clarified butter makes pancakes YUMMY!







Since the butter is clarified the milkfats and the sodium are removed. Ghee has such an incredible taste and it is wonderful to cook with. You can clarify your own butter or you can buy Ghee at whole foods.


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

Organic Canola Oil


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

NEE, my fave pancake recipe is a healthy oatmeal one,here:

http://www.bbonline.com/recipe/antigua_nm_recipe3.html

I leave out the currants and sugar though. And I sometimes soak the oatmeal in water and then add enough dried non fat milk powder the next day. If you use quick oats, you don't need to soak overnight but the overnight version is so creamy and tasty.


----------

